# Makro/Booker Pork Collars



## molove (Apr 3, 2017)

Has any one used the Makro/Booker frozen boneless pork collars? Are they any good and what sort of size are they, I'm hoping to get them into an undercounter freezer so aren't going to fit if they are still in the box.













2017-03-17 15.04.47.jpg



__ molove
__ Apr 3, 2017






Also what did you cook with them?

Ta


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 4, 2017)

I have looked at them, and really interested in giving them a try, but, until I make some room in 1 of my 3 freezers, they will be staying at Bookers!


----------



## molove (Apr 4, 2017)

Well, I went for it. There were 6 individually vac packed collars weighing about 2.2Kg each. They all came apart easily except a couple of them that needed a tap with a piece of wood and a hammer. Luckily my shed freezer is pretty empty and managed to fit them all in.













2017-04-04 17.02.15.jpg



__ molove
__ Apr 4, 2017


----------



## homeruk (Apr 4, 2017)

I would be interested in how you get on with them, I noticed them last week at bookers also but have found in the past with pork it looses a lot of moisture when defrosting..certainly chops and fillet cuts


----------



## molove (Apr 13, 2017)

homeruk said:


> I would be interested in how you get on with them, I noticed them last week at bookers also but have found in the past with pork it looses a lot of moisture when defrosting..certainly chops and fillet cuts


I didn't notice that much liquid loss during defrosting. I defrosted it in it's plastic bag in the fridge and there was maybe a tablespoon of liquid in the bag when I removed the pork.

I cooked it low and slow for pulled pork for about 11 hours and let it rest for about an hour. It was really tasty and not at all dry, everybody enjoyed it. I didn't take any photos because that's never really high on my agenda especially when we have guests. We ate the left overs cold a couple of days later and they weren't at all dry either.

I'll be cooking another one this weekend.


----------



## homeruk (Apr 13, 2017)

Thanks for the update i will give those a go once there is some room in the freezer 
I know what you mean about the photos have to stand there with a large knife saying no one touch the food after smelling it cooking all day as i want to take some photos :biggrin:


----------



## molove (Apr 13, 2017)

They are quite big hunks of meat, I could only get 2 per drawer in my under-counter freezer.


----------

